# The advantage of pre-flight checks



## I'm With Stupid (19 Jan 2012)

Okay, so today was one of the hardest rides of my life. It was really hot, even compared to what I'm used to, and I was seemingly unable to keep up with anyone and was comfortably at the back of the pack. Had 3 weeks without riding (except on Tuesday) really lost me that much fitness? I thought the first day back was supposed to be the killer, but this was ten times worse.

So I was coming up to km number 49, at the last traffic lights before my house, when I started to rock my bike back and forth impatiently, as you do. It didn't seem to be quite as free-moving as normal. I lifted the back wheel up and gave the pedals a quick whirl, only to see the wheel stop much quicker than usual. I took a quick look at the brakes, only to find that they were out of line, and one of the brake pads had been rubbing against the wheel rim, presumably for the entire ride. I must've knocked them during the thorough cleaning job I did last night. I don't recommend it.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2012)

I'm With Stupid said:


> I lifted the back wheel up and gave the pedals a quick whirl, only to see the wheel stop much quicker than usual. I took a quick look at the brakes, only to find that they were out of line, and one of the brake pads had been rubbing against the wheel rim, presumably for the entire ride. I must've knocked them during the thorough cleaning job I did last night. I don't recommend it.


Not good, is it! 

I did the entire 203 km of the Red Rose Ride like that in 2009!


----------



## Moss (22 Jan 2012)

It's a Bug-ger when that happens! Or sometimes you've not put your wheel back in correctly and puts the brake action out of line?
Tough going either way.


----------

